# help



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

hey everyone can someone give me the link to the online manual and does anyone know that if my timing chain is a tooth off that will cause my truck to run weird. i need it in smog by tuseday and can use any help. its not a vacuum problem


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

also does anyone know the timing marks on the bottom pulley like the numbers and were should the marks be on the sprockets


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Substitute the words ******** for the stars below. Let me know if it doesn't work.

(Can't help you with the timing tooth question, though.)

http://www.******.com/FSM/hardbody/1997_D21_Truck/


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Ooops, sorry. The words for the stars are nico club (with no space).


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

that didnt work yesutrday when i tried it can u just do the hole link so i can just open in new tab


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

can u please just add the words in there so its easier cause if i type it in does not come up and i need it with in the hour please cause were starting to work on it in the next hour so please just send the hole link


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i think that link is from nico club dotcom


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

ya i went there and there was nothing about the manual what do u think is causing my problem and do u happen to know the timing marks on my 97


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

email me directly and i'll send you a link...


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

ok well my timing chain is way off


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

it may not seem like it but that is good news...


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

well there tow links that are different colors then the rest and they have to line up with the punch marks on the gear and sprocket and was way off. the values warnt opening right cause of it


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

still ..all in all that is good news..


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

and a tooth off on the bottom sprocket


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey there Nissan4X4.27, was Zane able to get you hooked up with an on-line manual? 

Sorry about the link I sent you. It worked for me a coupla' months ago. However, I noticed that the manual I downloaded has an incorrect procedure for removal of the oil pan. So, although it says it's a Nissan manual, I'm a little confused.


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

no he couldnt he tried but no luck we think we got the truck figured out


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

I'll look again and get back to ya'


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

ok thanks let me know


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Try that


http://www.********.com/FSM/hardbody/1997_D21_Truck/


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

still wont work goes to the page were u pick what u want then nothing happens


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

For some reason, when I paste the link, the letters ******** come up as stars. So, I guess if you substitue the word ******** for the stars...it should work.

At least...I think so.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

nico club (but all as one word...no space)


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

nope tried it and doesnt work


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, when I click on the link provided (in post #19) it says 'page cannot be found'. But if you go up to the top field where the link appeared with the stars and substitute nico club (with no space between the two words) then you're linked to a whole mess of pdf. files which are the various sections of the manual.

If that still doesn't work for ya' then I'm stuck. Sorry about that.


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

ya i know that but when i was trying to click on one of them it was a blank page


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Ok, well sorry about that. If I come up with any ideas on how to get you hooked up, I'll let you know.


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

ok thats the only link


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

my link is good ..i accessed it numerous times today..

u just have a crappy connection or something..


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

ya my internet sucks here is y i would have to go 40 mile to get better internet oh well


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

ok we found out i was 3 teeth off on my timing and know i have a vacuum line mixed uo but idk were at and dont know how they go cause they r all messed up anyone have pictures of the vacuum lines


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

any one please help i need pictures of the vacuum and fuel lines


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

resend me ur email addy 
also there should be a vacumn routing diagram on the inside hood...


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

ya but easier for me to see a picture of the lines cause we just did a 4runner and went off that and had lines mixed up


----------

